# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Sea Trailer [Ferry Kuroshio, Shima Maru]

## samurai

Με αφορμή την παρότρυνση του φίλου Antonis νομίζω οτι είναι καιρός να θυμιθούμε λίγο ενα αρχοντοβάπορο που ήρθε λιγάκι αργά στη χώρα μας. Και το όνομα αυτού Sea trailer. Το βαπόρι αυτό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1973 απο τα Hayashikane για λογαριασμό της Fuji Ferry. Αποτελεί το έκτο πλοίο μιας εκπληκτικής σειράς θαλασσοβάπορων, εκ των οποίων τα τέσσερα ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα (ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ και SEATRAILER). 
Tο πλοίο δομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή "Tokyo - Matsusaka" διπλώνοντας το αδελφό του ISE MARU (μετέπειτα Mitasaki, St Ezekiel Moreno). Το 1978 η εταιρεία παύει τις δραστηριότητές της και το Shima Maru πωλείται στην Kansai Kisen, η οποία το μετονομάζει σε Ferry kuroshio. Nέο του δρομολόγιο "Osaka-Kobe-Beppu".
Το 1998 πωλείται έναντι 3,3 εκατ.$ στην Express Seatrailers των Αγαπητού και Βουράκη. Μετονομάζεται σε Seatrailer και δρομολογείται στη γραμμή "Κόρινθος - Porto Marghera". To 1999 πωλείται στην Minoan Flying Dolphins, ενω το Σεπτέμβρη του 2003 πουλήθηκε για σκραπ στην Ινδία με το όνομα Sea Trail.
Απίθανο βαπόρι που αξίζει να το μνημονεύσουμε. Ακολουθούν και οι ανάλογες φώτο :Smile: 
0 shima_maru_1973_1.jpg

ferry kuroshio.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Το sea trailer επιστρέφοντας απο Ιταλία περνά με ταχύτητα το στενό Ρίου-Αντιρίου π.γ (προ γέφυρας). Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στο φίλο samurai, που λατρευει τα γιαπωνέζικα και άνοιξε το topic.
seatrailer.jpg

sea trailer.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Είναι συγγενής του ¶πτερα;;

----------


## kastro

> Είναι συγγενής του ¶πτερα;;


Δεν είναι μόνο του ¶πτερα αλλά και των Δαίδαλο και EL GRECO.

----------


## ndimitr93

Ευχαριστώ για την πολύ άμεση απάντηση. Δεν περίμενα απάντηση τόσο γρήγορα!!!!!!!!

----------


## samurai

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Antonis για τις φώτο. Είναι πολύ ωραίες :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ καλό νέο θέμα! 
Ξέρει κανείς τι απέγινε το εκτό αδερφάκι;

----------


## heraklion

Το ένα από τα έξι βούλιαξε σε ηλικία έξι ετών ύστερα από σύγγρουση με Κορεάτικο δεξαμενόπλοιο.

----------


## samurai

Ακριβώς. Επρόκειτο για το Ferry Kashii, αδελφάκι του ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, το οποίο πουλήθηκε στη Nippon Car Ferry το 1976. Μετονομάστηκε σε Saitobaru και δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή "Kobe-Hyuga". Το ατύχημα έγινε ενω το πλοίο ταξίδευε προς Kobe στα στενα Kurushima. Ως αντικαταστάτη του αγόρασε η εταιρεία το αδελφάκι Ise Maru απο τη Fuji Ferry, το οποίο μετονόμασε σε Mitasaki. :Smile: 
mitasaki.jpg

saitobaru1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα. .. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Για wait λιγο! Ερωτηση: Τα πλοια αυτα κατασκευαστηκαν με το σχημα γεφυρας Saitobaru-Ferry Atsuta και μετασκευαστηκαν οπως το Ferry Atsuta, ή καποια ειχαν το σχημα της γεφυρας του Saitobaru, και καποια του Orion-Daedalus?

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Το ένα από τα έξι βούλιαξε σε ηλικία έξι ετών ύστερα από σύγγρουση με Κορεάτικο δεξαμενόπλοιο.


Φιλε υπαρχει φωτο του ατυχηματος ;

----------


## samurai

Φίλε finnpartner τα δυο πρώτα πλοία Ferry Atsuta & Ferry Kashii κατασκευάστηκαν πρώτα και ήταν όπως τα γνωρίζουμε με τη δική τους γέφυρα. Τα υπόλοιπα πάλι με τη δική τους. Δεν έγινε καμία μετασκευή σε κανένα. Μονο στο ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ αυτή που έκαναν οι Μινωικές για να μοιάζει με το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ.

Όσο για το ατύχημα δεν έχω φώτο. Εχω χάρτη όμως δεν μπορώ να τον ανεβάσω γιατί είναι Bmp και όχι jpeg :Smile:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

μπορεις να το βαλεις στο image και να κανεις kopy την διευθυνση της φωτο  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 4/2002

Seatrailer.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

το  πλοίο το ξεχάσαμε για να δούμε πως ήταν υπό κατοχή της minoan flying dolphins πηγή .sfaktaomfartyge
ως sea trailer μάλλον στην Κόρινθο  
seatrailer_1973_2.jpg
και ως sea trail έξω από το alang 
seatrail_1973_tn1.JPG
και μια ακόμη στην Βενετία 
image009.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό πήγε άδικα...

----------


## renetoes

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;568044]Αυτό πήγε άδικα...[/QUOT

Όντως, πήγε άδικα... Μπορούσε να προσφέρει πολύ περισσότερα από όσα έδωσε μέχρι την αποχώρησή του... 

Κρίμα και για τον πλοίαρχό του καπετάν Απόστολο Φετάνη, που "έφυγε" το Μάιο του 2001 ενώ το πλοίο του ήταν ελλιμενισμένο στη Βενετία. Πρώην πλοίαρχο των ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΛΑΤΩ, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ. Που δεν είχε "ακουμπήσει" πλοίο ποτέ, πουθενά, σεντ΄κο! Εξαιρετικά αγαπητού από τα πληρώματά του! 

Η ΑΝΕΚ τον απέπεμψε όμως για να κάνει το χατήρι κάποιων ρουφιάνων "συμβούλων". Οι οποίοι έχουν ονοματεπώνυμο, για εμάς που δεν ξεχνάμε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=renetoes;568106]


> Αυτό πήγε άδικα...[/QUOT
> 
> Όντως, πήγε άδικα... Μπορούσε να προσφέρει πολύ περισσότερα από όσα έδωσε μέχρι την αποχώρησή του...


Eίχε την ατυχία να μετασκευαστεί κ 30 χρονών ασύμφορο να ξαναγίνει ΕΓ/ΟΓ. 
Γιαπωνέζικο, παρήλικο ρο-ρό δύσκολο να βρεθεί άλλος αγοραστής από τον διαλυτή.

----------


## npapad

Το SEA TRAILER σε φωτογραφίες από τον Peter Fitzpatrick.
sea t.jpgsea t 2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το SEA TRAILER σε φωτογραφίες από τον Peter Fitzpatrick.
> sea t.jpgsea t 2.jpg


Στην Νο1 διακρίνονται το POLLUX (πρώην ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) πόσοι το θυμούνται έτσι κ το CESME 1 (ex IONIAN ISLAND).
Στην Νο2 το ΑQUA JEWEL μάλλον αταξίδευτο αφού η φωτό πρέπει να είναι το 2003.
Ανεξάρτητα τι γράφει στην πλώρη  o Iάπωνας,το όνομα του πλοίου στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως μία λέξη,SEATRAILER I.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;619454]Στην Νο1 διακρίνονται το POLLUX (πρώην ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) πόσοι το θυμούνται έτσι κ το CESME 1 (ex IONIAN ISLAND).
Στην Νο2 το ΑQUA JEWEL μάλλον αταξίδευτο αφού η φωτό πρέπει να είναι το 2003.
Ανεξάρτητα τι γράφει στην πλώρη  o Iάπωνας,το όνομα του πλοίου στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως μία λέξη,SEATRAILER .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γιαπωνεζικο με αριστερα τους καταπελτες δεν ηταν πολυ συνηθισμενο..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Γιαπωνεζικο με αριστερα τους καταπελτες δεν ηταν πολυ συνηθισμενο..


Λογω φρονηματων😁

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;619465]Γιαπωνεζικο με αριστερα τους καταπελτες δεν ηταν πολυ συνηθισμενο..[/QUOΤΕ]
Σ'αυτό μπήκαν μετά λόγω των λιμανιών που έπιανε.

----------

